# shark leaders



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get some good pre made shark leaders?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

jakenavam said:


> Anyone know where I can get some good pre made shark leaders?


Gulf breeze Bait and tackle. UGLY


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris at SAM'S made mine


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Ugly I'll check out gulf breeze


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jakenavam said:


> Anyone know where I can get some good pre made shark leaders?


There's a number of folk selling them on e-bay.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

outcast will make them however long you want, buy the hooks you want and they will make them right then and there. got two 8' leaders made for around twelve bucks, and that was $8 for the owner hooks


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Jake I make them for myself with 140# and 240# wire with 9/0 and 14/0 hooks. PM if you want some or I can just teach you how to make them.....


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

AndyS said:


> There's a number of folk selling them on e-bay.


I do know of the ones on ebay but with something like that I like to be able to put my hands on it. I did call hot spots and they said they would make me one as well and grey's has a couple...... thanks for every ones help and input hope to see some of you out there this weekend. Come out and hit up the alpha pier on NAS if you're eligible


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> outcast will make them however long you want, buy the hooks you want and they will make them right then and there. got two 8' leaders made for around twelve bucks, and that was $8 for the owner hooks


That's not a bad price on those at all


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

get some good wire leader from academy and makie it like a carolina rig thats what i do with or without a weight


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Last year during the tournament a brand new outcast leader came apart. The wire came out of the crimp after a couple minutes and a high dollar 22/0 hook was lost. Oh, and the shark too. Still pisses me off to no end. I like outcast but I make all my leaders now.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Todd said:


> Last year during the tournament a brand new outcast leader came apart. The wire came out of the crimp after a couple minutes and a high dollar 22/0 hook was lost. Oh, and the shark too. Still pisses me off to no end. I like outcast but I make all my leaders now.


I wouldn't trust anybody elses leaders either. Guys often use the wrong sleeves or dont know how to crimp the right way so the leader slips off. I've stopped crimping my 80# mono and just tie a knot now cause I cant seem to master crimping it without cutting the line or have it slip.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Make your own, it's not that hard. Get some 170# 7 strand Malin (sp) leader wire, 240# barrel swivels, 140-200# sleeves, weight sliders and 14/0 king cat circle hooks all at bass pro. Then go to walmart and get some .065 weedeater line. 

Start with about 5-6' of the wire leader through your hook and double crimp it. I leave about 2" extra past the crimp and then do a barrel twist for insurance. Crimp a swivel to the other end in the same manner. On the other end of the swivel put 5-6' of weedeater line with the same sleeves and then put your sinker slider and another swivel on the other end of your weedeater line. I used a 6oz homemade sputnik weight on the slider. I also melt the weedeater line ends into as big of a ball as I can.

I'm not a pro, but did catch a large stingray, 8' and 10' Hammerhead with no problems on the same leader. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...other-big-one-fort-morgan-20130611_152219-jpg


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys I did end up going to tight lines and picking up one from them same ones that the guy that works there makes for himself.... about seven foot 240# coated wire with a 600# barrel swivel double crimped with a 16/0 hook. Good guys in there said he'd make me whatever I needed and it's the same stuff he pulls off the shelf and uses himself.... check em out if you haven't.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

don't waste your time with crimps or that garbage ass cable. get some #19 piano/hay wire. and just do a hay wire twist. that will catch anything and everything and will always stay true. very very cheap as well. ive caught many big bulls and it is especially good for tigers. the trapezoid shaped teeth cut through 450lb cable on 3 different occasions. i will never use cable again. hope this helps


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

sharksonthesand.com that is troys site. everything you need to know. he also lives in pcola


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

first of all what kind of tackle are u fishing if u are fishing 30 to 40 lb test or less no reason to use a 300 to 500 lb cable leader and a 16 o hook u will do fine with a glorafied king leader maybe # 7 to 9 single strand with a 2 o treble ot 10 o jap hook if u are fishing a 6 o to 12 o reel then upgrade accordingly u will want a tougher leader and hook, legnth and or a good shock leader help most big sharks are lost due to the tail rather than the teeth and like the others stated learn to make your own nothing worse than looseing a fish and wondering if u could have made the rig better read up on it single strand is easy to wrap and the heavy stuff is easy to crimp in an hour u could easily make 4 of each then u are set good luck and dont kill the big ones please they are not good eating and are few and far betwen these days


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

More for sport not for eating and I am using 40# line but I like to push it to the limits if I get spooled then it is what it is but if I pull off something crazy well then awesome..... I do understand that I'm at the limits of my gear but you never know what could happen..... I will eventually make my own and will be referring back to this thread. Once again thank you all for your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if thats the case get u some #7 single strand wire or even # 5 maybe an 8o jap hook i would say trebels but they are not reliese friendly i have caught sevral in the 8 ft range on # 3 wire and a mackerel rig with just a 706 it just takes time but twist your own wire pre made rigs always are bad


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Well went out to johnsons beach last weekend to try and test it out got the bait out past the second bar and about an hour later had something playing with it for a while no run though ended up having to leave so pulled it in half the bait was gone wish I'd had more time. Oh well alpha peer this weekend.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure if I said something that upset you legjslie I apologize.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jakenavam said:


> Not sure if I said something that upset you legjslie I apologize.


Huh?:blink:


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Never mind he deleted his post.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

like i said with 40 lb mainline its a bit of a joke useing a 16 to 20 o jap hook on 300 lb cable thoes rigs are made for fishing 100 lb + mainline with alot of drag pressure dont see how on 40 u could possibly even get a cirlle hook to set with that little drag pressure use some smaller tackle 8 to 10 o jap hook will do u fine on #7 wire then u will get your bites make it 7 ft and tie on another 10 of 80 as a shock leader or tie a bemini with a double line get rid of the cable leaders or get u a 9o or bigger reel


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Roger that thanks for the advice weedline.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Using lighter tackle makes for a greater risk of killing the shark from exhaustion... jus sayin...


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Using lighter tackle makes for a greater risk of killing the shark from exhaustion... jus sayin...


 
Very True :thumbsup:


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree as well ill be sure to be careful and use a smaller leader.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats true abour puting more stress on the fish but if u are useing 40 lb mainline a big heavy leader wont allow u to put anymore heat on the fish


----------

